# Really, Camel sex?



## syrenn (Jul 14, 2010)

I always love the hypocrisy. Sexual anything is outlawed in islamic countries, but it would seem as they are the biggest searchers for it on google.




> So here's the irony: Google ranks Pakistan No. 1 in the world in searches for pornographic terms, outranking every other country in the world in searches per person for certain sex-related content.
> 
> Pakistan is top dog in searches per-person for "horse sex" since 2004, "donkey sex" since 2007, "rape pictures" between 2004 and 2009, "rape sex" since 2004, "child sex" between 2004 and 2007 and since 2009, "animal sex" since 2004 and "dog sex" since 2005, according to Google Trends and Google Insights, features of Google that generate data based on popular search terms.
> 
> The country also is tops -- or has been No. 1 -- in searches for "sex," "camel sex," "rape video," "child sex video" and some other searches that can't be printed here.



FOXNews.com - No. 1 Nation in Sexy Web Searches? Call it Pornistan


Really, camel sex? It may be time for a fatwa or two on computers and the internet.


----------



## Kalam (Jul 14, 2010)

Bad idea. 

_Narrated Abdullah ibn Abbas: The Prophet said, "If anyone has sexual intercourse with an animal, kill him and kill it along with him."_ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Prescribed Punishments, no. 4449​


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 14, 2010)

One hump or two?


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Bad idea.
> 
> _Narrated Abdullah ibn Abbas: The Prophet said, "If anyone has sexual intercourse with an animal, kill him and kill it along with him."_ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Prescribed Punishments, no. 4449​



The pedophile prophet did recommend drinking camel urine as a magic elixir.

When he wasn't having sex with 6 year old girls.


----------



## Jos (Jul 14, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Bad idea.
> ...





> It is permitted to have sexual intercourse with a girl three years old and one day (Sanhedrin 55b,p.376).


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 14, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Still making stuff up, Jose?

Are you soliciting oral sex from camels, too, as you have solicited oral sex from those in this forum?


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Bad idea.
> 
> _Narrated Abdullah ibn Abbas: The Prophet said, "If anyone has sexual intercourse with an animal, kill him and kill it along with him."_ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Prescribed Punishments, no. 4449​



Can a Muhammadan thigh a camel, like Muhammad thighed his 6 year old wife, Aisha, rubbing himself against her until the pedophile prophet ejaculated in his pants?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 14, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Bad idea.
> 
> _Narrated Abdullah ibn Abbas: The Prophet said, "If anyone has sexual intercourse with an animal, kill him and kill it along with him."_ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Prescribed Punishments, no. 4449​




So this is what I don't get Kalam. How is it that an islamic nation turns out to be the biggest searchers of pron? Why all the hypocrisy?  Why call the west depraved? Why claim that they are treating woman and covering them up to protect them, when they are just as obsessed with sex as anyone else in the world?

Why haven't the clerics outlawed computers and the internet since it seems to be a national pastime to search for porn. And I bet you its not the women doing the searching.


----------



## Jos (Jul 14, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Telling you to go suck my dick, is not soliciting oral sex, Aspei


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe they are all working on stud books? Maybe they are interested in breeding the beasts rather than breading with them.


----------



## Kalam (Jul 14, 2010)

syrenn said:


> So this is what I don't get Kalam. How is it that an islamic nation turns out to be the biggest searchers of pron? Why all the hypocrisy?


It is written:
_Indeed, the hypocrites seek to deceive Allah and it is He who deceives them. And when they stand for prayer, they stand lazily, showing off to people and they remember not Allah except a little. - 4:142_​
What community can truly claim to have no hypocrites in its midst? 


syrenn said:


> Why call the west depraved? Why claim that they are treating woman and covering them up to protect them, when they are just as obsessed with sex as anyone else in the world?


Are these questions rhetorical or are they directed at me?



syrenn said:


> Why haven't the clerics outlawed computers and the internet since it seems to be a national pastime to search for porn. And I bet you its not the women doing the searching.[/COLOR]


See above.


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 14, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Jose, you proposition strangers for oral sex.  Once, again, NO, freak


----------



## Marc39 (Jul 14, 2010)

syrenn said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Bad idea.
> ...



Muhammadans have a sordid history of sexual perversion, dating back to the pedophile prophet Muhammad who thighed 6 year old girls when in his 50s and got off in his pants and who had over 12 wives and sex slaves.

His loser followers said Muhammad had the virility of 30 men to service his bitches in one night, but, it appears that the old bastard was impotent and, thus, could "giterdone" in just a few hours.


----------



## jillian (Jul 14, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



that isn't a proper translation of anything any jew would ever follow. the actual translation addresses when the rabbis believed it became incumbant upon a person to actively resist sex and not only be passive.

nice try.

now how about putting aside your anti-semitism for 10 minutes.


----------



## Zander (Jul 14, 2010)

They say once you go Camel, you stay Camel.....


----------



## Jos (Jul 15, 2010)

jillian said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Is it now anti semitism to quote the Talmud?
post a link to the correct translation, if you think it's incorrect


----------



## Douger (Jul 15, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



That's about the same time their mustaches grow in and their asses get hairy, verdad ?


----------



## theHawk (Jul 15, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...




Yup, and we wonder why these people are so screwed up.  I guess when you get your moral lessons from a murdering pedophile, this is what we get!


----------



## Jos (Jul 18, 2010)

Jos said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


Crickets...........................


----------



## hipeter924 (Jul 18, 2010)

Jos said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I suppose you didn't realize they have been bugged by the CIA and Mossad. Speak a little louder please, so they can hear you.


----------



## Jos (Jul 19, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


how about FUCK YOU
 do you think anyone heard?


----------



## hipeter924 (Jul 20, 2010)

Jos said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


Probably, you must have got yourself further up their list.


----------



## mal (Jul 20, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Why does the talmud says sex with babies is fine? - Yahoo! Answers

^Apparently people could be searching for these things and look like they are searching for something else...



peace...


----------



## Jos (Jul 21, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


Will they send Zohanele?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0960144/


----------



## hipeter924 (Jul 21, 2010)

Jos said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


Who's that, sounds like a female porn star?


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 8, 2010)

Jos said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



No, he hasn't been bugged by the CIA and Mossad.  He's been buggered by them.  Thus the bad attitude.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 22, 2011)

So playboy is bad, but this camel sex is a good idea? that makes sense.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> So playboy is bad, but this camel sex is a good idea? that makes sense.




It would seem that raping animals is alright too. I wonder if they think camels are sluts too? Who knows, it may be the way they are dressed.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 22, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So playboy is bad, but this camel sex is a good idea? that makes sense.
> ...



Yeah what are those camels doing, walking around all butt ass naked? thats what they get for not dressing approriately.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 22, 2011)

Who's condoning sex with animals?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 22, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Who's condoning sex with animals?



Apparently the millions of people in Pakistan who searched for it on Google.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 22, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Who's condoning sex with animals?




No one is condoning sex with animals.  It is the most popular google hit from the middle east. It is interesting to see what they find arousing in the way of porn.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 22, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Who's condoning sex with animals?
> ...



Pakistan.



syrenn said:


> It is interesting to see what they find arousing in the way of porn.


I think you'll have a hard time arguing that people who search for "camel sex" on google are a representative sample of whatever population they belong to.


----------



## Zander (Apr 22, 2011)

Aren't all Muslims are required to have sex with a camel at least once?? Isn't it part of their Hajj? I understand that once the "Pilgrim" arrives in Mecca, they bend over (ostensibly for "prayer"  ) , then a huge camel fucks them up the ass.  The ejaculate is considered holy, so they have devoted "felchers" that collect the holy camel jizm which is then bottled and sold to other "Pilgrims". It is a real cottage industry.


----------



## waltky (Apr 22, 2011)

Yea...

... it gets lonely out inna mountains o' Torah Borah...

... fer dem al-Qaida an' Taliban.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 23, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Who's condoning sex with animals?
> ...



That much is true.


----------



## adeel_sami (Apr 24, 2011)

Internet is meant to use to search rubbish and vulgar content, for many. Due to people's intention and illliteracy, we are on top.

By the way, I'm proud we are atleast on top in something. =D


----------



## syrenn (Apr 24, 2011)

adeel_sami said:


> Internet is meant to use to search rubbish and vulgar content, for many. Due to people's intention and illliteracy, we are on top.
> 
> By the way, I'm proud we are atleast on top in something. =D



On top of a camel it would seem.


----------



## adeel_sami (Apr 24, 2011)

You can't hint out how fucked up the minds of majority in here. To many, the internet Is Only To Do This.


----------



## Zander (Apr 24, 2011)

Islam permits animal sex as long as certain rules are followed. Guidelines for sex with animals can be found in the writings of Ayatollah Khomeini. Two excerpts from his writings are below:



> "A man can have sex with sheep, cows and camels and so on. However, he should kill the animal after he has his orgasm. He should not sell the meat to the people in his own village; however, selling the meat to the next door village should be fine."



Don't the buyers deserve a discount of some kind? 
Khomeini's "Tahrirolvasyleh" fourth volume, Darol Elm, Gom, Iran, 1990



> "If one commits the act of sodomy with a cow, a ewe, or a camel, their urine and their excrement become impure, and even their milk may no longer be consumed. The animal must then be killed and as quickly as possible and burned."


 if you are going to slaughter the animal anyway......DOH!!!!!


----------



## Grace (Apr 24, 2011)

Beastiality. How quaint.
Poor animals.

Do we have a barf smiley?


----------



## adeel_sami (Apr 24, 2011)

What The hell .... I never heard this kind of statement =O


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 24, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Who's condoning sex with animals?
> ...



And you believe that?


----------



## syrenn (Apr 25, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...




Yes i believe the google stats on what they search..and that they are the biggest searchers of this.


----------



## adeel_sami (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, this stat. is actual. I've practically seen people here searching for only this.


----------



## idb (Apr 25, 2011)

As a Westerner I wouldn't be too smug, there are plenty of sites devoted to 'camel toes'.
I can't bring myself to open any of them and have a look...


----------



## Kalam (Apr 25, 2011)

Zander said:


> > "A man can have sex with sheep, cows and camels and so on. However, he should kill the animal after he has his orgasm. He should not sell the meat to the people in his own village; however, selling the meat to the next door village should be fine."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually a fabrication. _Tahrir ul-Wasilah_ has no fourth volume and those quotes seem to be deliberate misrepresentations of passages which merely say that bestiality defiles the meat of the animal made subject to it and that those animals should be killed or sold elsewhere. I haven't seen any indication that the Shi'ah view it as any less of a crime than the Ahl us-Sunnah.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 25, 2011)

Apparently "camel sex" is most commonly searched for in Hebrew.

Google Trends: camel sex

Go figure.


----------



## Zander (Apr 25, 2011)

Kalam said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > > "A man can have sex with sheep, cows and camels and so on. However, he should kill the animal after he has his orgasm. He should not sell the meat to the people in his own village; however, selling the meat to the next door village should be fine."
> ...


I'm not surprised if it is phony- I don't think  anyone believes that Muslims are having sex with animals regularly.   That was the point......


----------



## chesswarsnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry bout that,








Zander said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...







1. I don't know man, have you seen some of the Arab women?
2. To some of the Arab men a camel looks pretty sexy!!
3. Why do you think they make their women where those rags over their faces?,..huh???



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 26, 2011)

These are Arab women and they don't look that nasty to me.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

adeel_sami said:


> Well, this stat. is actual. I've practically seen people here searching for only this.



A good thread and thanks for the support of someone who actually lives in Pakistan Adeel. I missed this one (holidays).


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

Ropey said:


> adeel_sami said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this stat. is actual. I've practically seen people here searching for only this.
> ...



ekrem watches camel porn, what a sick fuck.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > adeel_sami said:
> ...



Well, what can you do when you have to pay a woman to lose your virginity.  

Pitiful, that.

My father told me when I was a young boy that all I had to do is look at how a country treated their women to know the real human value of that country and their culture.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 8, 2011)

Homo and Schlomo.
High_Gravity and Ropey.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Homo and Schlomo.
> High_Gravity and Ropey.




At least they dont fuck camels. 


poor innocent camels.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 8, 2011)

syrenn said:


> At least they dont fuck camels.
> 
> 
> poor innocent camels.



Well, at least Camels are getting fucked at all. Unlike some grandmas who project an imaginary profile into Internet with their imaginary Avatars.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Homo and Schlomo.
> High_Gravity and Ropey.



Thats the best you got bitch? how about you delete that post and try again.


----------



## earlycuyler (Nov 8, 2011)

Gross.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > At least they dont fuck camels.
> ...



So fucking a camel is something to be proud of now? you sick fuck.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > At least they dont fuck camels.
> ...





And what does that do with the fact that a nice muslim country is the top in the search list of some damn fuck up deviant sexual shit?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Prostitute should be glad, she had time with a young Adonis like I was back in that time. And it didn't last long, because I was inexperienced.
> "Easy"-money for her.



ekrem this is too easy, you step on your little baby dick every time you post. Who in their right mind would post something like this? pathetic.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Prostitute should be glad, she had time with a young Adonis like I was back in that time. And it didn't last long, because I was inexperienced.
> ...





I guess its better then saying they pissed on her and then accidentally broke her arm. We have had that boasted about here too.


----------



## ekrem (Nov 8, 2011)

syrenn said:


> They are also the top searchers for "child sex viedos"
> 
> Do read the link



This thread was bumped and Homo&Schlomo said that I'd like watching Camel porn. 
I told them, that they like watching child-porn and the the evidence for this is exactly there from where they've got the evidence from, that I like Camel porn.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Bad idea.
> ...



Getting stoned without the munchies. Quite the deterent.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > They are also the top searchers for "child sex viedos"
> ...







It would seem as if pakistanians are the ones who love child prom the most... as the are the top searchers for it.  I am pretty sure that neither HG or ropey are from pakistan.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2011)

Now you know why some Islamic countries have rampant homosexuality. 

They don't start acting that way til the sun goes down though. Then they become flaming at times. 

Freaked me out.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

ekrem said:


> Homo and Schlomo.
> High_Gravity and Ropey.



It's Shlomo and I don't care if anyone calls me names.  I used that to get back at someone who was screwing around with me.

It was simply Shlomo's platform to attack...


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

ekrem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Well, at least Camels are getting fucked at all. Unlike some grandmas who project an imaginary profile into Internet with their imaginary Avatars.
> ...



At least I don't watch child-porn like you do.
You sick fuck. 

The evidence of this is exactly there where you got the evidence from that I like Camel porn.[/QUOTE]

Need a tissue bitch?


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Gotta love the way he broke the quote tags to make it look like HG said that....[/QUOTE]

Yeah what a joke, ekrem is not slick.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

ekrem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > At least they dont fuck camels.
> ...



^ Ekrem is saying why it's ok to fuck Camels.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Homo and Schlomo.
> ...



ekrem cries like a 2 day old baby when someone calls him names.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Its good for him because he doesn't have to pay the camels, what a sick dog.


----------



## techieny (Nov 8, 2011)

syrenn said:


> I always love the hypocrisy. Sexual anything is outlawed in islamic countries, but it would seem as they are the biggest searchers for it on google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't had a camel in years. She became indifferent after 20 years of marriage!


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



And when I get pissed off enough for games I just use the names to make my game...

Or whatever is useable.... With the name Shlomo, I got a lot of game back from those who uttered it and now they are pretty much silent to me so it worked well. 

But just someone calling me a name. So what.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



ekrem is a delicate little flower.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yes, poor baby needs handling from women who he pays...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



That's our ekrem. Renting love, three minutes at a time.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 8, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I have a feeling the "woman" part was a lie, it was probably a man.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

Now now boys.... this thread is about the fine pious muslim countries searches on Google and what it shows what they are really like. 

Please feel free to follow the Op line of discussion. 


ekrem bashing may continue in the ekram bashing thread


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Well, ekrem does tell men to suck his cock a lot so you may very well be right.  He has a latent desire for sure, and I wonder if the camel searching was for  male now.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 8, 2011)

I googled camel sex and got a picture of Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2011)

Amelia said:


> I googled camel sex and got a picture of Tommy Lee Jones.



I'm gonna try that........


Try Ricky Martin.....looks like gay porn.


Tommy Lee Jones back when he still had the unibrow........


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2011)

I typed ekrem into google images and this is what I got.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I typed ekrem into google images and this is what I got.








^ Google.ca is about the same....​


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks like someone typed up the album cover with a 40 year old typewriter.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2011)

Sure you didn't want to look at Cameltoe???

I got the same exact thing as Camel Sex.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 8, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Sure you didn't want to look at Cameltoe???
> 
> I got the same exact thing as Camel Sex.




Take your filters off.....


----------



## waltky (Nov 8, 2011)

Uncle Ferd says, "Yea...

... dat's why dey can't find dat Saif al-Islam, son o' Gaddafi...

... `cause he prob'ly out at some desert oasis...

... havin' a threesome with his belly-dancin' harem woman...

... an' his camel."


----------



## Ropey (Nov 8, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Now now boys.... this thread is about the fine pious muslim countries searches on Google and what it shows what they are really like.
> 
> Please feel free to follow the Op line of discussion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jos (Nov 9, 2011)

If true, why would people in Pakistan search in English instead of their own language?


----------



## Ropey (Nov 9, 2011)

Jos said:


> If true, why would people in Pakistan search in English instead of their own language?



They wouldn't Jos. They would use their language instilled in their browser to enter the search text string. The searches are via worldwide spyder and convert to uinicode. The browser sets the default language of the user, but the search follows the browser search algorithm which is nominally based in Unicode.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2011)

syrenn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Sure you didn't want to look at Cameltoe???
> ...



I didn't know I had them on.

Where do you keep your filters? 

Mine are in the hallway beneath the thermostat.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jos said:


> If true, why would people in Pakistan search in English instead of their own language?



Because there are no swear words in Arabic.

Telling someone to go fuck a goat doesn't have the same sting in Arabic and it doesn't translate well.


----------



## Jos (Nov 9, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > If true, why would people in Pakistan search in English instead of their own language?
> ...



They dont speak Arabic in Pakistan,ulu chod


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jos said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Serious......Muslims that don't know any Arabic????

That's a good one. 

How do they prey?


(Just kidding.....I learned something today)


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 9, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



He did say in his culture they worship the giant cock, that tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Jos (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Ropey (Nov 9, 2011)

Jos said:


>



^^ Now 'that's' a big cock.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 9, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Careful, ekrems going to start getting excited.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


----------



## Ropey (Nov 10, 2011)

rat in the hat said:


> ropey said:
> 
> 
> > high_gravity said:
> ...



1 - 2 - 3 ....


----------



## DDU (Nov 14, 2011)

Like.


----------

